# Jersey Wooly Breeders



## mistyjr (Jul 7, 2010)

What variety wooly's do you stick with??


For right now I just have my REW doe. But I have a rabbit show on Saturday. A lady is going to help me with my Wooly's. She is going to breed my Wooly for me with her buck. Because I am restarting my rabbitry and only sticking with Woolys and LH's. And the lady just wants to be nice and help a 1st time breeder.. She asked me what variety colors do I want to stick with. I am so stuck on this part. 
I like the Sable Points, Chins, Brokens, Smoke Pearl. 

Right now, I have a litter of Wooly/LH's mix.. She told me to keep the doe out that litter and I can use the doe for cross breeding. The baby looks like wooly and not a LH. So that is good thing.. 

So, I was wondering what variety woolys you stick with??

Thanks


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jul 7, 2010)

I would stick with whatever you already have; REWs mask other colors. What is behind the REW in her pedigree? A REW isn't just a blank slate, so you want to stick to a buck who will produce showable colors with her.

As for me, I have the potential for self, shaded, and agouti in my woolies so far.  I don't plan to stick to anything in particular, just get the best quality I can get. However, the color genetics will be kept clean and only compatible color varieties bred together.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jul 7, 2010)

Here is a great article written by Kitty Lynch. It talks about what colors are compatable together and which ones are not. This would help you decide what colors you want to do. 

http://www.hiddentreasuresrabbitry.com/What_color_can_I_breed_this_to.html

I breed all colors except the AOV Group ones and the Shaded group ones.

Sharon


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks you guys..


----------



## wooly_queen (Jul 7, 2010)

Julie, her REW (from me) is probably out of siamese sables chinchillas, black, blue and PW. Her litter with that LH buck seems to be all agouti right now. lol So I'm not 100% what she really is.

Misty, I am breeding in the Agouti, AOV, Broken and Self groups. So really chestnut, pointed white, black, blue and brokens of those... hoping to be getting some opals and chinchillas too... no shaded or tan patterns here.


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Jul 7, 2010)

If I remember correctly, the sire was a chestnut. Agouti is all dominate A- B- C- D- E-, so it probably masked over anything the rew was carrying. It would take a second generation breeding back to mom to see what the rew may actually carry.

As far as rews. I generally see them out of shaded, since that's what they're very useful for, but who knows. Look back on the pedigree, or do some test breedings.

I personally vote doing shadeds. I love all the shaded varieties. X3 But I may be biased...


----------



## lelanatty (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a friend who breeds woolies and she has nearly every variety. She just breeds within the color groups. Shadeds to shadeds, tan pattern to tan pattern, etc. except in AOV of course.
The best thing to do is breed the color you like best. In your original post you do mention two shaded colors, s. sable and smoke pearl... just sayin. :biggrin: Good Luck with your rabbitry!


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Jul 7, 2010)

I'll be sticking to Self, Shaded, and Tan Pattern. Also the brokens of those varieties. I'll NEVER breed Agouti or AOV Jersey Woolies. I just don't really like those colors.... Unless of course I come across one super hot JW in those groups...then I don't think I could help myself. Lol! =D


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 7, 2010)

*Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *


> If I remember correctly, the sire was a chestnut. Agouti is all dominate A- B- C- D- E-, so it probably masked over anything the rew was carrying. It would take a second generation breeding back to mom to see what the rew may actually carry.
> 
> As far as rews. I generally see them out of shaded, since that's what they're very useful for, but who knows. Look back on the pedigree, or do some test breedings.
> 
> I personally vote doing shadeds. I love all the shaded varieties. X3 But I may be biased...


The dad of the babies is a LionHead. So I wont be using him for breeding anymore. Im going to find him a home this weekend at the show.


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 7, 2010)

:roflmao:*RabbitLover94 wrote: *


> I'll be sticking to Self, Shaded, and Tan Pattern. Also the brokens of those varieties. I'll NEVER breed Agouti or AOV Jersey Woolies. I just don't really like those colors.... Unless of course I come across one super hot JW in those groups...then I don't think I could help myself. Lol! =D


----------



## leo9lionheads (Jul 9, 2010)

Well with the rew if you know she doesn't carry agouti herself then you can go in any direction you want because the rew gene is the most recessive gene of the C allele so she cant carry full color(i.e. black), chinchilla, shaded or himi/pointed white. I will say this though jersey woolys usually dont carry the non extension gene which causes torts and sable points so if you wanted those it make take a couple generations but I haven't seen her pedigree so I dont know. This is the fun part of breeding figuring out what colors you want/will get.


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 9, 2010)

I will know more tomorrow!! I have a show tomorrow and I have a really good breeder well known in the US looking at my Wooly and the babies!


----------

